
Academia.edu Overhauls Profiles As Researchers Grow Their Personal Brands - RichardPrice
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/12/academia-edu-profiles/
======
jauer
I'd like to know how a startup managed to get a .edu domain. The eligibility
requirements are quite strict:
<https://net.educause.edu/edudomain/eligibility.asp>

~~~
RichardPrice
See [http://www.quora.com/How-did-Academia.edu-get-the-.edu-
domai...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-Academia.edu-get-the-.edu-domain)

~~~
hkmurakami
This reminds me of how my high school got an .edu domain (One of the parents
bought the domain and donated it to the school pre-2001. A side-benefit of
being in Silicon Valley I guess :P).

------
thebigshane
Who here cringes every time they hear "personal brands"?

~~~
kanzure
> Who here cringes every time they hear "personal brands"?

Some professors really do have "brands". How do you think George Church has
his hands in so many companies?

